# Murray's Moves To Manly



## nate2g (19/4/11)

Just saw this press release in my inbox.

Great news for the Sydney beer scene. Lucky buggers :icon_cheers: 

MURRAYS MOVING INTO SYDNEY
19th April 2011
Wild Thing, Punk Monk, Angry Man, Spartacus, Whale Ale and a bevy of other unconventional craft beers will soon be accessible to Sydneysiders, following the opening of Murrays Craft Brewing Cos first Sydney venue at Manly next month.

Murrays At Manly will see Murrays full range of craft brews on tap for the first time at a major capital city location, companioning a 250-seat restaurant. Brewery founder, Murray Howe, says he is excited about the opportunity to promote craft beer to Sydneys beer-loving public.

We hope to create an iconic craft beer venue right on the beach at Manly. Its taken months of looking, but weve finally decided on the El Poco Loco site at 49 North Steyne in Manly. Manly is a tightly held restaurant precinct and to secure 700 square metres of beachfront space is a real coup for our company, he said.

A key part of our offering will be to replicate the great success of our Brewery Restaurant in Port Stephens, where beer and food matching is an integral part of the Murrays experience. Well be introducing a new, modern menu with an emphasis on quality seasonal ingredients cooked simply, but done well, and designed to match beautifully with craft beer, said Murray.

The new venue will also look to promote other small Australian craft brewers by providing an opportunity to showcase their beers on tap in a location that might otherwise be unattainable for them.

The big brewers control most of the taps in Sydney, but the time is right for a major change in the way Australians drink beer. Flavour and fun is what great craft beer is all about - handcrafted with love and passion, and presented to people in an authentic way, he added

Murrays beers are on the menus of many of Sydney and Melbournes top restaurants, and served at leading craft beer venues and retailers across the country.

Murrays At Manly will continue operating the existing restaurant as-is in the short term. A full line-up of Murrays beers will be available from day one. Winter will see a complete refurbishment of the existing operation and the introduction of a new menu. Trading will continue throughout.

Murrays At Manly craft beer house and restaurant will trade 7 days per week, from 7am until late, from 16th May 2011.


----------



## winkle (19/4/11)

nate2g said:


> Just saw this press release in my inbox.
> 
> Great news for the Sydney beer scene. Lucky buggers :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...



Oh Bugger! 
I go down to Sydney on the 13th and fly back on the 15th. <_< 
Hopefully this will be a big success :icon_cheers:


----------



## neonmeate (19/4/11)

:icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Paul H (19/4/11)

Got a few friends living at the Northern Beaches looks like it's time to visit. :icon_cheers: 

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## joshuahardie (19/4/11)

Good win for the northern beaches craft beer fans.

Hope they do well out of it.


----------



## BitterBulldog (19/4/11)

yes this is bloody great news.

4 pines must not be too happy this morning.

Although they are making different beers. Murray's are doing FBB's & 4 Pines are making friendlier beers like Kolsch, Hefe, & Pale.

Anyway, i'll now be taking the opportunity to bump into both


----------



## Bribie G (19/4/11)

My best buddy is moving from BoganVegas down to Sydney to work at Ryde.  

I'll have to pop down in a couple of months time and make sure he's settled in


----------



## bluedoors (19/4/11)

BitterBulldog said:


> 4 pines must not be too happy this morning.



I don't think they will mind. All it will do is increase local knowledge of craft beer, and that will ultimately be good for both businesses.

Looking forward to heading down there - great to see more of these popping up in Sydney where its licensing laws make this difficult for craft brewers and brewpubs.


----------



## Paul H (19/4/11)

Babbs road trip :beerbang: :beerbang: 

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## blake2101 (19/4/11)

Just when I thought living on the Northern Beaches couldn't get any better...


----------



## Kranky (19/4/11)

I've never bothered to go to Manly just to go to 4 Pines, I'm not a huge fan of the styles of beer they make (even though I think they make them very well). With Murray's in Manly I'll be visiting both them and 4 Pines on a semi regular basis. The haul over to Manly has just become a lot more attractive.


----------



## InCider (19/4/11)

Happy Days! I was born at Manly, and still have lots of family in the area... they'll be getting some more visits from now on!


----------



## [email protected] (19/4/11)

This is awesome! except that i am there NOW! oh well next time im up all the renos will prob be finished.
Its a good thing for craft beer in this area.


----------



## Muggus (19/4/11)

I think the Sydney Pub Crawl needs reworking!


----------



## barls (19/4/11)

isnt the pub crawl the weekend before???? if not im happy to head over there


----------



## captaincleanoff (3/5/11)

all I can say is FKKKK yes. 100m down the beach from my place


----------



## Bizier (4/5/11)

All sorts of things happen when you move out of a place. That is a serious feather in the cap* of Sydney.

*and in Cathcart fashion, I must obligatorily follow with: ... and a potential black eye for 4 Pines.

ED: Cleanoff, unrelated question, but, how many couches do you have at your place?


----------



## InCider (4/5/11)

captaincleanoff said:


> all I can say is FKKKK yes. 100m down the beach from my place



So close it's dangerous CCO!

I used to live 200m from the Belgian Beer Cafe in Cammeray...I had to break the habit of eating AND drinking there.. the food was hammering my bank balance.. the beer was an investment


----------



## captaincleanoff (1/6/11)

Place is good. Spartacus IPA is amazing. They've also been charging $6 for it, which is pretty good for a 8.8% beer. I've left there many a night already, absolutely ruined.

Will be good once the renos are done. Feels a bit like an airport at the moment, very sterile. This is mainly because they have kept the format of the previous venue - kitchen at front, bar at back. Once this is changed, which apparently is happening soon, it will be great.

Also, music needed!!!! And heaters outside. Zero atmosphere (except for the view), great beer.


----------



## Muggus (1/6/11)

captaincleanoff said:


> Place is good. Spartacus IPA is amazing. They've also been charging $6 for it, which is pretty good for a 8.8% beer. I've left there many a night already, absolutely ruined.
> 
> Will be good once the renos are done. Feels a bit like an airport at the moment, very sterile. This is mainly because they have kept the format of the previous venue - kitchen at front, bar at back. Once this is changed, which apparently is happening soon, it will be great.
> 
> Also, music needed!!!! And heaters outside. Zero atmosphere (except for the view), great beer.


We were there on Saturday night for dinner...big rowdy group of us.
Agree with the atmosphere being a bit sterile, probably not a big issue with the aformentioned group, and was very happy with the selection on tap...including hand pumped Punch and Judy, Spartacus and my first taste of the Retro Rocket...best light beer out there!


----------



## Golani51 (1/6/11)

captaincleanoff said:


> Place is good. Spartacus IPA is amazing. They've also been charging $6 for it, which is pretty good for a 8.8% beer. I've left there many a night already, absolutely ruined.
> 
> Will be good once the renos are done. Feels a bit like an airport at the moment, very sterile. This is mainly because they have kept the format of the previous venue - kitchen at front, bar at back. Once this is changed, which apparently is happening soon, it will be great.
> 
> Also, music needed!!!! And heaters outside. Zero atmosphere (except for the view), great beer.



$6 for Spartacus?
We are ripped for $10-11 here. It is amazing though......and the head brewer is a great guy too. Success to them all.

R


----------



## InCider (1/6/11)

I'll be down to get ruined in August and will post the dates. Fekking cannae wait! :kooi:


----------

